# presa



## lottijuan

Come posso tradurre "presa" in questo testo tecnico?
Equipamento di regolazione dello spazio di piega per favorire la* presa* sulle scatole a fondo automatico.


----------



## Silvia10975

Potrebbe essere "enganche"? Credo comunque che sia "equipaggiamento".
Spero di aver contribuito!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

presa = _toma (tomar -un enchufe-)_


----------



## Silvia10975

Esiste anche "presa" in spagnolo? Esattamente come in italiano? Me lo dava come sinonimo, ma non mi ha convinto.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Presa_ non ha lo steso senso che in italiano. In spagnolo e un "falso amigo"

_Presa_ = serbatoio et pezzo di carne


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah, ecco... Grazie!
Cercherò più attentamente il significato.


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> _Presa_ non ha lo steso senso che in italiano. In spagnolo e un "falso amigo"
> 
> _Presa_ = serbatoio et pezzo di carne


 
Perdona, no entiendo qué quieres decir con la segunda parte de tu post


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Uno dei significati della parola _presa_ e pezzo di carne.
Te puoi andare in un ristorante in spagna e chiedere "Voglio una "_presa_" di carne" e lui ti chiedera quale.
OK!
_Presa = pezzo_


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaah! No había entendido..!
"Presa" también es la "diga".


----------



## Neuromante

Primera vez que oigo lo de "Presa" como "Pedazo de carne"

"De presa" es también un tipo de perro. Y en masculino "Un presa" es un perro de esta clase.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cierto.
_Un perro de presa_, ... es un perro de caza normalmente (la presa es el animal capturado)


----------



## chimabayaestasi

Yo tampoco sabía que presa en castellano era pedazo.
Buono a sapersi!
Lo que es cierto es que debe usarse muy poco, más bien entre cazadores, digo yo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No, es una palabra normalmente utilizada en casa. Además yo soy de una región donde la carne es muy importante y para nosotros es de uso común.


----------



## irene.acler

Me doy cuenta ahora que el Tam indica "presa" en este sentido:

8 (alimento) pezzo (m), boccone (m)
¿quieres una presa de pollo?: vuoi un pezzo di pollo?


----------



## chimabayaestasi

Quería decir que el término español 'presa' en su acepción de pedazo o trozo no lo conocía.
Si yo voy a un restaurante y pido una presa de pollo no creo que me entiendan.
Yo no había escuchado en mi vida 'presa' con el significado de pedazo o trozo.
Dice Jose que se emplea mucho en Francia, pero no es España, yo no soy entendida en caza, pero quizá se emplea en caza.
¿En italiano no es común 'presa' en su acepción de 'pezzo' o mi sbaglio?


----------



## irene.acler

Absolutamente no. En italiano "presa" en este sentido no existe.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No, yo no he dicho que se diga en Francia! Yo hablo de mi país de origen España.
Ma comunque il senso e lo stesso. Io parlavo di Spagna


----------

